# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Presuncion de propiedad por parte del estado de predios

## wgalloso

*LEY N. 29618.- LEY QUE ESTABLECE LA PRESUNCIÓN DE QUE EL ESTADO ES POSEEDOR DE LOS INMUEBLES DE SU PROPIEDAD Y DECLARA IMPRESCRIPTIBLE LOS BIENES INMUEBLES DE DOMINIO PRIVADO ESTATAL.-* *WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS - ABOGADO wg.inform@ccion.com.pe*El Congreso de la República aprueba la ley que presume que el Estado es poseedor de todos los inmuebles de su propiedad y declara la imprescriptibilidad de los bienes inmuebles de dominio privado estatal, sin comprender a los predios en propiedad, en posesión o en uso tradicional de las comunidades campesinas y nativas, pues se rigen por leyes especiales. Ahora bien, las personas naturales o jurídicas que a la fecha ocupen inmuebles de propiedad estatal pueden acogerse a los mecanismos de compraventa establecidos en la Ley General del Sistema Nacional de Bienes Estatales.  *Sobre este tema debemos tener presente lo dispuesto en el primer párrafo de la sétima Disposición Complementaria del D.S. N° 154-2001-EF,  la cual establece: El Estado representado por  la Superintendencia de Bienes Nacionales asumirá la calidad de propietario de aquellos bienes, sin constituir propiedad privada, no se encuentran inscritos en los Registros Públicos, ni  registrados  en el Sistema de Información Nacional de Bienes de Propiedad  Estatal  SINABIP, de acuerdo con las normas legales y reglamentarias que establezcan competencias en materia de dominio de la propiedad estatal.*  *Por otro lado debemos tener presente que nuestra Constitución Política del Estado de 1993, en su inciso 2 del Artículo 16; ()consagra que toda persona tiene derecho a la propiedad, entendiendo como tal uno de los instrumentos que posibilitan la  libertad de actuación del individuo en la vida económica; en este caso específico, se trata de garantizarle al propietario una amplia libertad para acceder a la propiedad**[1]**, pero una vez alcanzado ese objetivo se garantiza la Libertad en el ejercicio de su derecho. De esa manera queda proscrita toda interferencia estatal cuya finalidad sea despojar al individuo. El derecho de propiedad,() es un ámbito de libertad del ciudadano frente al Estado.* Bajo el contexto analizado, la legislación  especial, nos define a los  Bienes del dominio privado del Estado; como aquellos bienes que siendo de propiedad de la entidad pública no están destinados a los usos públicos ni afectados a algún servicio público. Basado en ello podremos afirmar que la norma en comento sólo será aplicado a aquellos bienes de dominio privado del Estado,  estén inscritos o no en los Registros Públicos, exceptuándose los predios de  propiedad privada,  a los cuales será de aplicación los procedimientos establecidos en el Código Civil, para los efectos de lograr la consolidación del derecho de propiedad  ya sea en forma originaria (usucapión, accesión, avulsión) o en forma derivada ( transferencia de propiedad  compra venta , etc.).  [1] Gunther Hernán Gonzales Barrón; Derechos Reales; Ediciones Legales, Segunda Edición, Julio 2009; Pag.296 yss.Temas similares: Cofopri  y el proceso de saneamiento de predios rusticos Drawback : Permite obtener devolucion de parte del valor fob en las exportaciones ¿Existe un complot por parte de los productores de palta californiana? El impuesto de alcabala  en predios rusticos Lluvias continuarán esta semana en buena parte del país

----------

